# Just some wine stoppers



## dominic16 (May 17, 2009)

here is my first 2 wine stoppers I did this weekend. the t-screw cork screw is out of mesquite and the other stopper is out of butternut. it is suppose to be a wine bottle in the middle of the top.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice job Dominic! I like the design idea of incorporating the wine bottle into the stopper. Does the butternut have a finish on it or is it natural? 

By the way Welcome to the forum!

John


----------



## dominic16 (May 17, 2009)

hey thanks john. the butternut top is not finished yet. i am still deciding if i want it high gloss or semi and should i use poly or buff wax finish it. any suggestions?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

First off, I would like to say welcome to the forum. Hope you like it here. Secondly, that's some pretty nice work on both the stopper and the corkscrew. Almost makes me wish that I drank. :laughing:
Great job.
Ken


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Dominic,
Nice job on the stoppers. What are you doing for a finish on them?
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Rick the grocer (May 18, 2009)

Nice job on the two turning projects. I would like to see what the butternut looks like finished. I like the pattern the way you turned the wine stopper. :thumbsup:


----------



## dominic16 (May 17, 2009)

Hey Mike thanks for the comment and I'm not sure on what finish to use. Any ideas?


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Dom,
I use either lacquer or sometimes polyurethane or quick dry varnish from a spray can. I spray some on a small square of cloth and rub it on with that. Lacquer dries almost immediately. The spraycan finishes dry in a few minutes. Put on two or three coats. Then I buff and wax it using the three wheels from Beale. The friction polishes don't last that long. This way you will have a pretty durable finish without much effort.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## EugeneInNC (Aug 18, 2008)

Dominic, Great looking work on two very functional pieces! I know you will enjoy them.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

I like Mike's ideas for finishing. I have only made 4 or 5 stoppers. All in the last week or so. I have used friction polish on a couple and I did two last night with just boiled linseed oil. I turned an egg for my woodturners club meeting this Wed. and used 3 coats of a wipe on poly and was real pleased with how it turned out. I'm gonna have to try the spray laquer out as that sounds like a good durable finish too.

John


----------

